# does anybodys tegus have a lot of orange on them?



## TEGU_JAKE (Apr 12, 2010)

i have a black and white that i got from bobby and she has a bright orange on her neck, stomach and base of her tail. does anyone else have any tegus with a lot of orange like mine? ill post pics of her later on tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## reptastic (Apr 12, 2010)

yep nero and achilles has the orange bellies lol!


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Apr 12, 2010)

heres some pics of her stomach but in person its a lot brighter and i love it

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j226/feltbmxrocks81/tegus005.jpg" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j226/ ... gus005.jpg</a><!-- m -->

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j226/feltbmxrocks81/tegus001.jpg" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j226/ ... gus001.jpg</a><!-- m -->


----------



## Jer723 (Apr 13, 2010)

It is from going under for hibernation. I believe its almost like a stain on their shed when they come out of hibernation, Bobby told me that his B+W's get it every year when they come out of hibernation, He told me that within the years first couple sheds the orange tint will wear off. Kinda like the green heads as babies.  Hope this helps . . .

Jerry


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Apr 13, 2010)

i forgot to mention it looks like its getting brighter with each shed lol and she is starting to get orange speckles going up her side


----------



## reptastic (Apr 13, 2010)

well nero never hibernated and had it since she was about 2-3 mo., achilles is starting to get some light orange spots right in the middle of his white spots, its pretty cool looking!


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Apr 13, 2010)

i got her in december and idk if she was under then but when i got her she was an eating machine but i really like the orange on her i wish my others had orange they are just boring white lol


----------



## isdrake (Apr 14, 2010)

Our Tegu Bacardi used to have a lot of orange spots on his belly and the side then he was still alive. I really liked the orange.

Our other Tegu who is about the same age don't show any orange at all.


----------



## JohnMatthew (Apr 14, 2010)

The search function works wonders, enjoy :-D 

<!-- l --><a class="postlink-local" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=2910&hilit=dark+lady" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">viewtopic.php?f=13&t=2910&hilit=dark+lady</a><!-- l -->


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Apr 14, 2010)

JohnMatthew said:


> The search function works wonders, enjoy :-D
> 
> <!-- l --><a class="postlink-local" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=2910&hilit=dark+lady" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">viewtopic.php?f=13&t=2910&hilit=dark+lady</a><!-- l -->


thanks


----------

